# Certified CPC, CPC-H Coder looking for work in CA



## kimms (Sep 20, 2012)

Over one year experience: coding hospital discharges/encounters, auditing for physician's documentation for correct usage of ICD-9, CPT, E/M codes within the EHR and reviewing documentation/auditing for the ER encounters. Experienced with Microsoft Office, Nextgen, EZcap, and I code. My future goal is to earn my CCS and would love the opportunity to go into Inpatient to work towards my goal.


----------



## Gisellecc (Oct 12, 2012)

*Coding Position*

Please apply at Desert Valley Medical Group in Victorville, Ca.


----------

